# Joe rogan and gsp podcast



## Headhunter (May 24, 2018)

so I'm not a huge rogan fan. He just comes off as bit of a dick to me but this video of him and gsp was interesting where the discus the spinning back kick and the difference between the different styles etc. check it out


----------



## TMA17 (May 30, 2018)

Interesting thanks for sharing.  I like Rogan I find his podcasts really interesting.

GSP said “it’s how you use your tools.” He was talking about how his Karate helps him close the gap and gives him good distance control.

The kick techniques they were discussing was nice.  I want to get better at kicking.

Rogan has an incredible kicking ability. I never knew that.  I know he has a TKD background.  He said boxers and MT guys would destroy him sparring at one time bc TKD is so much kicking and a specific type.  

Styles do matter to some extent.  But GSP was right in that it’s how you use these techniques.

Good video.


----------



## KabutoKouji (Jun 1, 2018)

I very liked it - that is the method we were taught in ITF to chamber our side kicks - though tbh we were taught to be a bit more chambered (i.e. before releasing from chamber the hip is completely sideways already/parallel to the ground, and to try to bring that knee as close to the opposite shoulder as possible) - I agree with what he says too - it IS slower but it is without a doubt more powerful IMO.


----------



## TMA17 (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## KabutoKouji (Jun 1, 2018)

I also like how excited Joe gets when anyone uses a technique based from a TMA background in a fight


----------

